# Jesse the Swedish Elkhound (Jamthund)



## battlemonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

This is Jesse the 9yo Swedish Elkhound (Jamthund)

Here she is, ready for Canada Day festivites at the Waterfront:









Here she is at the lagoon, she's quite photogenic.









Here is Jesse and momma at the lagoon...









She just loves her picture taken, always has...


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Very pretty gal! Jamthunds aren’t too common in my parts, its nice to see some pictures of one .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Of Course she loves having her picture taken, she is beautiful and you are right, very photogenic. Lovely scenery as well.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, where in Canada are you from? (You don't have to be specific, I just want some sort of an idea where that BEAUTIFUL scenery is)! 

Your dog is lovely, too, of course, and not one I've ever seen before. It's just tough to look at her with the gorgeous blue lagoon behind her!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful dog!! I've never seen a swedish elkhound. Do they all have rings around their eyes?? I think those are SO cute on her!!


----------



## battlemonkey (Oct 14, 2007)

I live in BC, on Vancouver Island to be more exact. We have tons of areas with beautiful scenes around here, it's easy to find a great place to shoot some nice photos.

Yeah, they do have rings around their eyes, my friend keeps telling me she looks likes she's wearing eye-liner...LOL...


----------

